# Who is your favorite PBer?



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2007)

Who among the top 25 posters is your favorite PBer, whether based on personality, character, love for God, etc.????


----------



## turmeric (Jan 29, 2007)

Can I vote for more than one? I like all of 'em, except that turmeric critter is kinda weird sometimes!


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2007)

yes you can, i made that an option.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 29, 2007)

I see LadyFlynt voted for herself!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2007)

I most certainly did not!

I couldn't make up my mind...I wanted to vote the entire list, but limited myself to a handful. I have to say, that most ppl here have been very patient with me and each have been helpful in my walk in different ways.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 30, 2007)

hehe.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 30, 2007)

Basing my decision on my limited experience with PB, I had to go with VirginiaHuguenot. I get the impression he likes history , and books , and seems adept at research . I must echo that it was a tough choice, but a choice had to be made.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 30, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> I see LadyFlynt voted for herself!



uh hum... that was me.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't pick one, or even several...sorry. Although Scott B. called me way back when I first got reformed  He had to calm me down because I had my former Arminian brothers so upset they were coming her to complain! (Yes, I'm serious!)


----------



## Philip A (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh come on now people, am I the only one that loves watching a classic Paul Manata smackdown?!

(Now that I'm not a baptist anymore, that is!)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2007)

There are definitely a good collection of names up there (except that SemperFideles guy who's a geek). One person, not on the list, who I always enjoy reading is Rev. Winzer (armourbearer).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 30, 2007)

So many are my favorites. Though I chose Andrew for his depth of Christian History and Politics.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> There are definitely a good collection of names up there (except that SemperFideles guy who's a geek). One person, not on the list, who I always enjoy reading is Rev. Winzer (armourbearer).


 Rev. Winzer is easily one of my favorite posters here. What a blessing to have him on the board!


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 30, 2007)

Must say, I'm not sure Board popularity contests are a great idea. That said I did vote for someone (not saying who) and my favourite couple of PBers were not on the list.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't and I won't vote for a favorite. Though there is an element of fun here, and I love fun, this type of activity tends to trivialize the true worth of everyone on the board.

Besides, for the sake of those whom I respect the most I would refrain from tempting them with pride or embarrassing them with unsolicited exaltation.

Instead I will quote historian John T. McNeil who captures my personal sentiments for everyone in this community:

"From John Cotton to Jonathan Edwards, New England puritanism passed through an epoch of greatness and produced a type of human being that no just and informed mind can think of without admiration." 

Though not everyone would agree I would quickly apply this same opinion to the Puritan Board and it's members.  You've all got my vote.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I can't and I won't vote for a favorite. Though there is an element of fun here, and I love fun, this type of activity tends to trivialize the true worth of everyone on the board.
> 
> Besides, for the sake of those whom I respect the most I would refrain from tempting them with pride or embarrassing them with unsolicited exaltation.
> 
> ...


 
I concur. And since we've all got your vote, would you mind voting for everyone above so I can move past the 0% mark? I'm having flashbacks of not getting picked for sports as a kid... 

Nevermind...Just remembered this verse:
ESV *Luke 9:48* and said to them, "Whoever receives this child in my name receives me, and whoever receives me receives him who sent me. _For he who is least among you all is the one who is great._"

And we're all pretty special:
ESV *Luke 7:28* I tell you, among those born of women none is greater than John. Yet the one who is least in the kingdom of God is greater than he."​


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I can't and I won't vote for a favorite. Though there is an element of fun here, and I love fun, this type of activity tends to trivialize the true worth of everyone on the board.
> 
> Besides, for the sake of those whom I respect the most I would refrain from tempting them with pride or embarrassing them with unsolicited exaltation.
> 
> ...




 And now I think I will go vote for you Bob .


----------



## blhowes (Jan 30, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> yes you can, i made that an option.


I'm glad you made that an option. That made the choice much easier.


----------



## Answerman (Jan 30, 2007)

I voted for Draught Horse since he is an unashamed presuppositionalist and postmill and the way in which he responds with people who disagree, I think is wise and graceful (usually). Reminds me of what Bahnsen called humble boldness.

I would also like to give honourable mention to VirginiaHuguenot, DTK (David King), Paul Manata and crhoades for their helpful and informative posts.

As you can see, most, but not all, of my favorites are based on my own personal biases. So the rest of you guys, don't feel bad.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 30, 2007)

Somebody vote for Bhowes. He's a wild and funny guy!


----------



## Herald (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey, no place for a write-in candidate? What gives here?


----------



## Herald (Jan 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I can't and I won't vote for a favorite. Though there is an element of fun here, and I love fun, this type of activity tends to trivialize the true worth of everyone on the board.
> 
> Besides, for the sake of those whom I respect the most I would refrain from tempting them with pride or embarrassing them with unsolicited exaltation.
> 
> ...



Here, here! Ditto.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Rhoades:


> I concur. And since we've all got your vote, would you mind voting for everyone above so I can move past the 0% mark? I'm having flashbacks of not getting picked for sports as a kid...



(Looking around, looking..... looking) Oh OK, I'll take Chris. Go stand in right field Chris. If the ball comes to you just hand it to Josh.

Kevin:


> And now I think I will go vote for you Bob .



That was my scheme all along!







You love me, you really love me.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 30, 2007)

HEY ANDREW!!! I'VE HEARD ITS LONELY AT THE TOP!!! IS THAT TRUE???


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2007)

Well stated, Bob. I should have refrained as well. Honestly, we all have our strengths and weaknesses (and there were ppl left off the list that I hold in high esteem as well).



BobVigneault said:


> I can't and I won't vote for a favorite. Though there is an element of fun here, and I love fun, this type of activity tends to trivialize the true worth of everyone on the board.
> 
> Besides, for the sake of those whom I respect the most I would refrain from tempting them with pride or embarrassing them with unsolicited exaltation.
> 
> ...


----------



## blhowes (Jan 30, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Somebody vote for Bhowes. He's a wild and funny guy!


Thanks, Meg. Like others, I couldn't really pick, so, given the option, I voted for everyone. Looks like I may have missed one. Oops.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2007)

Not going to vote; this kind of thing is unseemly, maybe not as much as "who is your least favorite PB member" but putting it that way perhaps makes the point.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Chris Rhoades:
> 
> (Looking around, looking..... looking) Oh OK, I'll take Chris. Go stand in right field Chris. If the ball comes to you just hand it to Josh.


 
Not right field...Again! The only position that gets less use is catcher in T-ball. And yes...I played that one too.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 30, 2007)

Not saying who I voted for, but I went with the one who, In my humble opinion, does his best to rightly divide the Word of Truth.

Glad I wasn't on that list. I'm more of a hockey kind of guy.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 30, 2007)

My vote reminded me of the _Greco_-Roman history class I'm currently taking - and in more ways than one!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 30, 2007)

Who voted for me? 

And how did I end up on the list?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Chris Rhoades:
> 
> 
> (Looking around, looking..... looking) Oh OK, I'll take Chris. Go stand in right field Chris. If the ball comes to you just hand it to Josh.
> ...


----------



## blhowes (Jan 30, 2007)

For those who don't like the idea of having this kind of poll, tell me the truth, did you check back to see how you were doing? More than once?


----------



## tellville (Jan 30, 2007)

It was a tough choice. I didn't see the point voting for more then one, because then I would probably just vote for them all, thus making my voting in reality pointless. 

I voted for Bob. The reasons:

1. So I could say "I voted for Bob."
2. Bob's posts usually provide some insight that truly resonates with me. 
3. I enjoy his blog. 
4. So I could say "I voted for Bob."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 30, 2007)

blhowes said:


> For those who don't like the idea of having this kind of poll, tell me the truth, did you check back to see how you were doing? More than once?



Vanity, Vanity, all is Vanity!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2007)

blhowes said:


> For those who don't like the idea of having this kind of poll, tell me the truth, did you check back to see how you were doing? More than once?


Nope.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 30, 2007)

Next poll:

Who's the best looking PB member! There WILL be a baithing suite round as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 30, 2007)

Definately won't be looking at that.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2007)

The winner of this pole should get banned; it would be a lesson to everyone to not do this sort of thing. Plus we could all say, “Hey remember that guy we all liked? Well, he’s gone!”

--Jack Handy


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> My vote reminded me of the _Greco_-Roman history class I'm currently taking - and in more ways than one!



My kids really like the little _Geckos_ that you'll fihd here in Okinawa.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> My kids really like the little _Geckos_ that you'll fihd here in Okinawa.



You said _gecko_...you probably meant _Geico_, which can save you hundreds on car insurance. Don't be embarrassed, happens all the time!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 30, 2007)

Love Geckos...my brother learned to crawl by chasing one of the house geckos. I seriously should get some this next summer...the flies in Lancaster County are horrible.


----------



## Gregg (Jan 30, 2007)

I didn't vote in the actual poll because her name is not listed, but I vote for Christianas Journey (Janice L.). Her wisdom and godliness as well as willingness to pray for others was always very helpful and edifying.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

Gregg said:


> I didn't vote in the actual poll because her name is not listed, but I vote for Christianas Journey (Janice L.). Her wisdom and godliness as well as willingness to pray for others was always very helpful and edifying.



Definately...I miss her. Augusta, LadyCalvinist, and Beth have been like sisters to me on here also.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

I say we ditch the poll and just gather for a big fuzzy wuzzy group hug followed by a toast with your favorite whatever.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I say we ditch the poll and just gather for a big fuzzy wuzzy group hug followed by a toast with your favorite whatever.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 31, 2007)

Time to start a third party.....


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 31, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> My kids really like the little _Geckos_ that you'll fihd here in Okinawa.



I loved those things when I was out there. Couldn't keep 'em out of the house but man! They shure kept the bugs out. Wish we'd had 'em when I was stationed in Charleston SC, we couldn't keep the palmeto bugs out down there. (Not to mention the fire ants.)


----------



## nicnap (Jan 31, 2007)

Could it have been better phrased...say like, "Whose posts have been most helpful to you and you've never told them? Now here's your shot."? 

For that one I have several votes...

1. Andrew...for always having the right link.
2. Rev. Winzer, Steve Ralfsky (sp?), Fred Greco, and PurtianCovenanter have always had edifying posts which I have enjoyed reading.
3. McMahon, and Bushey...w/o the beginning two, there would be no others.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

nicnap said:


> Could it have been better phrased...say like, "Whose posts have been most helpful to you and you've never told them? Now here's your shot."?



That is basically how I came to narrow down to a handful. There are some on here that have been instrumental in my coming to understand the Reformed Faith and those that I have turned to for advice.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Augusta (Jan 31, 2007)

So many people here have helped me to understand many things. Two who's posts have very recently been edifying are not listed. Rev. Winzer and Larry Hughes.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2007)

BTW, where did Christiana's Journey go?


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooops, I voted for just one, and then realized that I could vote for a couple. Oh well.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2007)

turmeric said:


> BTW, where did Christiana's Journey go?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 31, 2007)

Puddleglum said:


> Ooops, I voted for just one, and then realized that I could vote for a couple. Oh well.



Were you the one who voted for me


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 1, 2007)

Augusta said:


> So many people here have helped me to understand many things. Two who's posts have very recently been edifying are not listed. Rev. Winzer and Larry Hughes.




Don't forget Rev. King (DTK). He may have less than a thousand posts, but every post is more helpful than most of my 1500 combined.


----------

